# Strength of the average man.



## Skin n Bonez (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,

Does anyone know of a site or any information to:
The strength of an average man?


Yeah, just that. I'd just like to compare myself to the statistics...


----------



## Preacher (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing official, but when looking at my buddies (30+) when moving or doing stairs with heavy objects, I'd say..

..pretty weak..


----------



## XFatMan (Sep 18, 2007)

This one seems to be quite accurate with the numbers: Weightlifting Performance Standards


----------



## Valias (Sep 18, 2007)

How depressing. I'll always have my squats - and nothing else.


----------



## Skin n Bonez (Sep 19, 2007)

Great, thanks for the link


----------

